# 94 Nissan Sentra Transmission Problem



## krazyhayan (Jun 4, 2007)

I have a 1994 Nissane Sentra with a RL4F03A transmission. It will drive in first and not shift into any of the other gears other than first and reverse. Is there anyone that would know what is causing it to react like that?


----------

